
How much memory does malloc(0) allocate? - prajjwal
http://prog21.dadgum.com/179.html
======
seppo0010
> One side thinks that malloc(0) should return a null pointer and be done with
> it, which sounds like a fine idea until you realize that you can't call free
> or realloc on the same pointer.

Calling free(NULL); does nothing, as expected, and calling realloc(NULL,
size_t) is the same as calling malloc(size_t), so it does not have that as a
bad side effects.

